# Nintendo's secret tribute to Satoru Iwata hidden in Switch firmware



## Jayro (Sep 20, 2017)

So now we know how to trigger it, that's amazing!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 20, 2017)

That's a sweet addition.


----------



## Red9419 (Sep 20, 2017)

Woah, the guy in that thread was actually right.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2017)

It's honestly crazy what Nintendo can hide in their systems, and even crazier that people find this stuff out in the first place.  My respect to the guys who found this, the guys who programmed it in, and to Mr. Iwata himself.


----------



## Lukerz (Sep 20, 2017)

Thats so freakin cool. I cant wait for next year!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm more shocked that game is chosen. WHY GOLF... cause FLOG? 

Why not a good game like Super Mario Bros 3!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I'm more shocked that game is chosen. WHY GOLF... cause FLOG?
> 
> Why not a good game like Super Mario Bros 3!


Because you have shit tastes.


----------



## SonyUSA (Sep 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I'm more shocked that game is chosen. WHY GOLF... cause FLOG?
> 
> Why not a good game like Super Mario Bros 3!



I think Iwata programmed Golf? Something like that


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 20, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> I think Iwata programmed Golf? Something like that


Oh, okay. If that the case, then I respect that. Thanks for the clean response.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 20, 2017)

Iwata was a legend RIP


----------



## Lukerz (Sep 20, 2017)

Any vids of people playing out yet?


----------



## orangy57 (Sep 20, 2017)

this sounds like one of those methods to unlock Luigi in super Mario 64


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Proof or it didn't happen.  /s
In all honesty, a video would be nice.
RIP Iwata, he was a legend.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 20, 2017)

Fuck, I will have to take out the Delorean.


----------



## perfecteagle (Sep 20, 2017)

I can't get this to work myself. I have a 2.3 Switch that has never connected to WiFi or played any games and I cannot get this to run. Unless there is a button or something, or I'm on the wrong screen/doing the motion wrong... I did make sure the date was set to 7/11/17 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2017)

What is the direct gesture exactly ?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

Sasori said:


> What is the direct gesture exactly ?


Have you never watched a Nintendo Direct?


----------



## rensenware (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Have you never watched a Nintendo Direct?


A lot of us haven't seen it before iwata died. What is it?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 20, 2017)

jupitteer said:


> A lot of us haven't seen it before iwata died. What is it?


link


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 20, 2017)

That is so beautiful it makes me feel like an ass if I were to hack the Switch. RIP :iwata: (← we need an Iwata emoji)


----------



## DarkSeele (Sep 20, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> Any vids of people playing out yet?





perfecteagle said:


> I can't get this to work myself. I have a 2.3 Switch that has never connected to WiFi or played any games and I cannot get this to run. Unless there is a button or something, or I'm on the wrong screen/doing the motion wrong... I did make sure the date was set to 7/11/17




https://twitter.com/NinDailyNews/status/910224113960194050


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 20, 2017)

Only Nintendo can nerf a word like "Flog" and make it family friendly. RIP to the original flog.


----------



## Lukerz (Sep 20, 2017)

Nintendo prob meant to reveal this next year...


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Sep 20, 2017)

Holy smokes, this was real? As in, you can actually play this? That's mind-blowingly awesome! What an amazing easter egg!


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2017)

I've gotta say, this is very heart warming, that they still honor him like this.




Sonic Angel Knight said:


> WHY GOLF... cause FLOG?


I just realized this. facepalm


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Sep 20, 2017)

My  friend has a Switch, I'll have to do it on his.


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 20, 2017)

Nintendo knows how to easter egg alright Iwata would’ve loved it


----------



## rensenware (Sep 20, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> My  friend has a Switch, I'll have to do it on his.


You can't. It's only doable on 1.0 systems that have never been connected to the internet.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 20, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> Members of the Switch Developer community have recently discovered a hidden Easter egg in the Nintendo Switch firmware known as "flog" (golf backwards). Present in all versions, if the current date is July 11th (Iwata's death-day) and you detach both joycons and make his "direct" gesture, it will launch the NES title Golf (with a little voice clip of Iwata speaking), which is playable by 2 people using the joycons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol kid didn't realize it's a real thing:


----------



## SonyUSA (Sep 20, 2017)

perfecteagle said:


> I can't get this to work myself. I have a 2.3 Switch that has never connected to WiFi or played any games and I cannot get this to run. Unless there is a button or something, or I'm on the wrong screen/doing the motion wrong... I did make sure the date was set to 7/11/17
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk



If you are on 2.3 it talked to a network at some point.



Sasori said:


> What is the direct gesture exactly ?



Raise both hands from your sides keeping them close to your body and kinda thrust forward like pushing someone away.


----------



## rensenware (Sep 20, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> Lol kid didn't realize it's a real thing:



seems legit


----------



## SonyUSA (Sep 20, 2017)

jupitteer said:


> You can't. It's only doable on 1.0 systems that have never been connected to the internet.


It works on every firmware.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 20, 2017)

jupitteer said:


> seems legit


Are you actually joking? You can clearly see he put this vid together in iMovie, use Photoshop Mix to put the Golf image on top of the screen, then added that to the end of the video with Ken Burns to make it seem like it's still rolling.


----------



## rensenware (Sep 20, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> Are you actually joking? You can clearly see he put this vid together in iMovie, use Photoshop Mix to put the Golf image on top of the screen, then added that to the end of the video with Ken Burns to make it seem like it's still rolling.


i'm sorry you don't grasp the concept of sarcasm


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 20, 2017)

So... a LOT of people owe that guy an apology...... like.. *A LOT.*


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> So... a LOT of people owe that guy an apology...... like.. *A LOT.*


That guy being @Setery


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> So... a LOT of people owe that guy an apology...... like.. *A LOT.*


was it that bad? 

I guess i missed some more gbadrama


----------



## pandavova (Sep 20, 2017)

Its a little bit sad that it got "leaked", the reactions next year would be... Lets say, very heartwarming...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> was it that bad?
> 
> I guess i missed some more gbadrama


People were mean, gbatemp standard mean.
The OP was no snowflake though, he didn't take the ill intended posts to heart at all.


----------



## anhminh (Sep 20, 2017)

This is why I hate data mining. There is no Easter eggs, no surprise present, no hidden cheat code anymore, just a bunch of data sitting on a screen tell you "that is it". What worse is that everyone don't even thing it is a spoiler and put it on every goddam first page like it something everyone must know asap.

I pay respect for Nintendo crew for paying tribute to Iwata. Maybe they too want to surprise us and make us remember about him on that day, not today, and definitely not by a leak like this.


----------



## Zoloco (Sep 20, 2017)

Someone deserves an apology!!! Hahaha


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> was it that bad?
> 
> I guess i missed some more gbadrama


God, I don't know why but "gbadrama" made me laugh so hard 

But yeah, it was really not super nice, with a lot of people calling him a liar or insulting him.


----------



## whateverg1012 (Sep 20, 2017)

anhminh said:


> This is why I hate data mining. There is no Easter eggs, no surprise present, no hidden cheat code anymore, just a bunch of data sitting on a screen tell you "that is it". What worse is that everyone don't even thing it is a spoiler and put it on every goddam first page like it something everyone must know asap.
> 
> I pay respect for Nintendo crew for paying tribute to Iwata. Maybe they too want to surprise us and make us remember about him on that day, not today, and definitely not by a leak like this.



why are you even here?


----------



## Raverrevolution (Sep 20, 2017)

The saddest part about this all is that before 7/11/18 this tribute Easter egg will probably have something Homebrew enable it or some savvy devs will figure out a way to get an NES emulator running and the Easter egg will be redundant.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 20, 2017)

Im on 2.3, fresh out of the box, never set up an internet connection. Cant get it to work. Saw on reddit it requires 1.0.0, any truth to this? Instructions on joycon movement are also kinda unclear. Moving them from pointing forward to a vertical position doesnt match the nintendo direct gesture. Anyone have a video of the gesture with actual joycons?


----------



## anhminh (Sep 20, 2017)

whateverg1012 said:


> why are you even here?


It was on the front page so here I am.


----------



## jamezfat (Sep 20, 2017)

Aw, I was kinda having fun messing around with settings and swinging my arms around trying to get it to work...


For once, out of all the times nintendo has tried to get me to exercise, this time, they actually did it...


Those tricky tricksters.


----------



## SonyUSA (Sep 20, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Im on 2.3, fresh out of the box, never set up an internet connection. Cant get it to work. Saw on reddit it requires 1.0.0, any truth to this? Instructions on joycon movement are also kinda unclear. Moving them from pointing forward to a vertical position doesnt match the nintendo direct gesture. Anyone have a video of the gesture with actual joycons?



If it was exposed to WiFi it has network time stamped, it will not work. 2.3 means you have used it and thus it probably saw a public network at some point and probed it for time. It does work on 3.0 confirmed by the homebrew devs themselves by modifying the date with hacks.


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 20, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> this sounds like one of those methods to unlock Luigi in super Mario 64


I don't think its real, I'll look for a video on YT


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

DuoForce said:


> I don't think its real, I'll look for a video on YT


It's real, otherwise it wouldn't be on the front page.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 20, 2017)

DuoForce said:


> I don't think its real, I'll look for a video on YT


Bruh you're WAY too pessimistic.. about EVERYTHING. Smoke a blunt.


----------



## Meeooww (Sep 20, 2017)

Omg, the crazy guy was right. I'm sorry crazy guy!


----------



## Xzi (Sep 20, 2017)

Ohhh this is cool.  I kinda wish I didn't know though, because now I'll be anticipating playing this next summer.  Ah well, I think Golf Story comes out on the eShop soon, that looks really neat.


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Sep 20, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> If it was exposed to WiFi it has network time stamped, it will not work. 2.3 means you have used it and thus it probably saw a public network at some point and probed it for time. It does work on 3.0 confirmed by the homebrew devs themselves by modifying the date with hacks.


I mean.. I bought mine at 2.3 and never have set it up to WiFi so does that count?


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Sep 20, 2017)

Red9419 said:


> Woah, the guy in that thread was actually right.


Lmao yes, to bad he got banned for it and burned as a witch. Well mistakes can happen.


----------



## BvanBart (Sep 20, 2017)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Lmao yes, to bad he got banned for it and burned as a witch. Well mistakes can happen.


He is not banned? And his topic is still there


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Sep 20, 2017)

Incredible easter egg!!


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Sep 20, 2017)

B4rtj4h said:


> He is not banned? And his topic is still there


it was a joke


----------



## rg (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> That guy being @Setery



Maybe, however he did not start it on the 11th, and he did not say he was on 1.0  

So how?


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 20, 2017)

July 11, 1993 | McNair, James | Tribune Business News

At 51, Vince Perri has called himself a businessman for a long time. But it took fatherhood to help him find what could be the business of his life.

Perri is the brains behind a 3-year-old Miami company, Active Enterprises Ltd., that is offering a new game product for the 6 million Sega Genesis systems in the United States. His isn't just another addition to the hundreds of titles on store shelves. His product, Action 52, offers 52 games for the price of two.

An investment banker for six years, Perri has seen his share of business opportunities, good and bad. This time, the idea originated at home.


----------



## mikey420 (Sep 20, 2017)

Bad Ass I wondered when they would figure out how to trigger it.


----------



## Raverrevolution (Sep 20, 2017)

rg said:


> Maybe, however he did not start it on the 11th, and he did not say he was on 1.0
> 
> So how?



He could have been one of the few people who bought a new Switch and never just bothered connecting it to the internet.  Maybe he had just set the date and mistook that he set it for then.


----------



## Raverrevolution (Sep 20, 2017)

Finally!!!  Video proof!!


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 20, 2017)

Raverrevolution said:


> Finally!!!  Video proof!!



Noice!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Sep 20, 2017)

jupitteer said:


> You can't. It's only doable on 1.0 systems that have never been connected to the internet.


DAMNIT! I wonder why...maybe if you've just set up your switch you might make the Direct Gesture while watching it or somthing...


----------



## kingraa777 (Sep 20, 2017)

i dont understand why it would be an Easter egg that only works if you haven't connected to the internet ??what would be the point of Nintendo doing an Easter egg that means so much respect that the majority of switch users wouldn't be able to access?? i mean common how forceful is the switch when it comes to connecting online ? VERY!!!! for updates and even to play online etc its really bad for it ,the switch deliberately makes it difficult not to press update, so i dont see even how this egg would even be releasable for Nintendo to the average user ??.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 20, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> If it was exposed to WiFi it has network time stamped, it will not work. 2.3 means you have used it and thus it probably saw a public network at some point and probed it for time. It does work on 3.0 confirmed by the homebrew devs themselves by modifying the date with hacks.


What firmware does the new splatoon bundle come with? Surely not 1.0

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kingraa777 said:


> i dont understand why it would be an Easter egg that only works if you haven't connected to the internet ??what would be the point of Nintendo doing an Easter egg that means so much respect that the majority of switch users wouldn't be able to access?? i mean common how forceful is the switch when it comes to connecting online ? VERY!!!! for updates and even to play online etc its really bad for it ,the switch deliberately makes it difficult not to press update, so i dont see even how this egg would even be releasable for Nintendo to the average user ??.


...you'll be able to play it once a year, on the day he died. It's to remember the man who died and pay respect. That's the point.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 20, 2017)

kingraa777 said:


> i dont understand why it would be an Easter egg that only works if you haven't connected to the internet ??


Please Understand.


Spoiler



It actually works both if you are connected or disconnected to the Internet.
The only thing it does is using the network time/date, AFAIK.
Before you connected for the first time, your Switch doesn't know the real date, but it synchs with the online date servers when connected.
After that it probably keeps track of the real date, even if you change the user configured date.
They do it like that to make sure you don't mess with the internal clock and trigger the easter egg on the wrong date.
After all, it seems it is meant for you to remember Iwata while playing Golf, in the real date of Iwata's passing.
PS: As long as you don't change the date options from "take it from the net", it should work on the real July 11th, even if disconnected from the net.


----------



## kingraa777 (Sep 20, 2017)

i think you missread my post i meant if it was exposed to wifi not if your online or not.....................


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 20, 2017)

Raverrevolution said:


> Finally!!!  Video proof!!



More importantly, confirmation on the exact joycon motion! The switchbrew description isn't very good....


----------



## Seliph (Sep 20, 2017)

Wait, was this actually real?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 20, 2017)

Seliph said:


> Wait, was this actually real?


Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Seliph (Sep 20, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Yes. Yes it is.


Wtf


----------



## Arras (Sep 20, 2017)

rg said:


> Maybe, however he did not start it on the 11th, and he did not say he was on 1.0
> 
> So how?


He probably just forgot the exact date. It's close enough to the 11th.


----------



## fedehda (Sep 20, 2017)

It was really funny this easter egg. I can assume everyone just swinged their arms randomly waiting for see something.

It is a nice touch from Nintendo paying respects to Iwata this way. I can't wait to next July 11th. I've already set it on my Google calendar and told my friends to get home that day.

By the way, Nintendo devs should already known that you can't hide too much on the code of any program, so why keeping it up on secret? No idea. Maybe they only wanted us to find out instead of any direct in a couple of years. Maybe we were too slow to find out in our search of homebrew. Who knows.


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 21, 2017)

How many times are we going to hear about this? This was discovered months ago, they didn't "recently" discover it.


----------



## rensenware (Sep 21, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> How many times are we going to hear about this? This was discovered months ago, they didn't "recently" discover it.


They only recently discovered that you were able to enter golf. Flog, the emulator, is what was discovered.


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 21, 2017)

jupitteer said:


> They only recently discovered that you were able to enter golf. Flog, the emulator, is what was discovered.


Here


----------



## rensenware (Sep 21, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Here


what?


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 21, 2017)

jupitteer said:


> what?


It's only been posted here since it was revealed on twitter. Its been known for a while. I think there's another thread since then as well.


----------



## rensenware (Sep 21, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> It's only been posted here since it was revealed on twitter. Its been known for a while. I think there's another thread since then as well.


You mean the original person who found it? That really wasn't that long ago.


----------



## callmeHUNTER (Sep 21, 2017)

I Wonder if i were to do a Z-move pose? Pokemon Stars Confirmed? XD


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 22, 2017)

jupitteer said:


> A lot of us haven't seen it before iwata died. What is it?


My God... this people actually exist...


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 22, 2017)

anhminh said:


> This is why I hate data mining. There is no Easter eggs, no surprise present, ...


True. However, I didn't believe Ryu would be in Smash Bros until I saw the trailer - despite data mining (they found Ryu and Roy-related data).
A rare thing.^^


----------



## rensenware (Sep 22, 2017)

Gon Freecss said:


> My God... this people actually exist...


My god... not everyone has watched what you watch...


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Sep 23, 2017)

So heartwarming to think Nintendo would do this. Definitely something that really makes the Switch feel even more special than it really is, let's all hope it continues to be that way.


----------



## Lunorian (Oct 12, 2017)

That's pretty cool, I wanna get a Nintendo Switch but it's still too expensive for me at the moment


----------

